# X6M "Black Collection" ...review.



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

*Suunto X6M Black Collection review.*
For the purpose of this review I will be using the Suunto Core as a reference since most are familiar with it. Let me say, I love my "All Black Core" and I am not trying to belittle it. It is what it is. 









The Suunto X6M Black Collection has the superior build quality of the Observer with the features of the Core. It uses a dot matrix display that is THE clearest I have ever seen. The font is more rounded than the block type of the Core. It also has sub screens or "shortcuts" on the bottom of each display that can be used to display other information much like the Core. The "shortcut" display is larger than on the Core.









*Water Resistant to 100M*
There is absolutely NO ghosting on the display.:-! The display also uses a reverse positive or negative display on the same screen. (Very cool!) Hands down, it is the best negative display I have seen. 










The X6M has a user interface that uses a hierarchically format. It is very friendly and like the Core, quick to get around on. Fit and finish is excellent. The button push is firm, solid and smooth. Button push is the best I have ever encountered with a ABC watch (any brand). The X6M oozes quality so much more than the Core. Its more than the sum of its parts. Maybe because it was "Made in Finland":think:? I don't know, but it has that solid build quality that feels very expensive. It feels like it was carver out of one piece of stainless steel.










*"The Black Collection"* This is a special all black collection of ABC watches Suunto came out with in late 2007. It was designed to be a upscale tactical look. The Collection includes The Observer Sr, Observer ST, and X6M. The Observer has a matt black finish on the case. The X6M has a polished black finish on the case. Very tactical bling looking. The X6M has the look of a fine blued pistol. I absolutely love the look and the wrist presence is awesome!! IMO... it is the best looking ABC I have ever see. The pics dont do this watch justice. It marries fine jewelry and tactical tech perfectly.
I have had the chance to test most all the ABC features of the X6M.
The X6M is broken down into modes. *TIME, COMPASS, WEATHER, HIKING, CHRONO.*
*







*

The *Altimeter* is extremely accurate. It has a *altimeter alarm* as well as ascent/descent alarm that can be set to any speed or altitude. It displays about everything a climber/hiker could ever ask for. 
I live on a mountain and am surrounded with hills. I took the X6M on a test drive for 3 hours. My elevation starts with 1027ft and goes up to 1100ft and down to 500ft.
I started a log and chrono graph (more on that later.)
After 3 hours of constant elevation changes, the X6M returned home with the reading of 1027!!|> Thats right, after 3 hours of elevation change the X6M came back to the EXACT elevation it left with.
I now have a new accuracy champ. The Core was my champ but is now the runner up at 1002ft. I have found that when the Core changes modes in "auto" from alti to baro, it takes the sensors to read a elevation change of 20ft to make the change. This adds up over time and explains why the Core was off a little bit. 

The Altimeter sensor is also different than the Core by the way it changes. The X6M is more like the Highgear Altis than Core. Lets say I am on my ground floor and I will walk up 3 flights of stairs in my house. The elevation change is 1st floor 1007ft - 3rd floor 1027ft. If I calibrate all 3 watches to 1007ft and walk slowly up to the 3rd floor. As soon as I reach the top step the X6M will read 1027ft and stay there. The Altis will read 1027ft and bounce up and down a few feet before locking in on 1027ft. The Core readings move very slowly. At the top step the Core reads 1021ft then moves to 1024ft. After 2 minutes the Core will lock on to 1027ft. 
The X6M has 2 different altimeter logs that can run the same time. 
In "*HIKING*" mode you can start a log to keep track of you rise/fall elevation time, speed, etc...
The second log is the "*CHRONO*" mode . A altimeter graph with similar timing features. This is real cool looking and is like a mini altitude movie of your journey.:-!









All of these logs can be downloaded to your computer with the Suunto software and data snake that clips to the X6M. The software shows a more detailed graph with altimeter and barometer, time, speed, etc. It is also possible to change setting on the X6M from your computer!

This is very cool. I thought this computer link was kinda strange until I tried it. It is awesome and simple to use. This is where the X6M sets itself apart from the other ABC watches. The possibilities and info are endless. At this point the X6m is in its own league. More like a smaller X10 without the GPS.









The *Compass* on the X6M is a thing of beauty. The rolling rose display is so much easier to follow. The bearing lock uses a dotted line on the compass rose display instead of arrows on the Core. Calibrating the compass is even impressive. It uses a digital level display and progress graph to keep the watch level while calibrating. Why was this feature left off the Core?? All Suuntos should have this. (This is the compass used in the movie *AVP*.)









The *WEATHER *mode. Shows the barometer trend with a graph of the last 6 hours with temperature readings. It also keeps a record of the weather for 2 days in its memory with a graph and weather recordings. A weather log can also be activated for a log of a specific event. The X6M has a "*storm alarm*" or "*weather alarm*" just like the Core. If the air pressure drops more than 4 hPa/0,11 or 8 inHg in 3 hours a alarm will sound that a storm may be coming. The M*aster Sea Level* barometric pressure can also be calibrated for the internal sensor of the X6M so you can lock it in with another baro reference. You do not have to stick with the factory default baro calibration like the Core.









The *Back light* is soooo much brighter and stronger than the Core. Not Casio bright but a lot more than the Core. It looks about like the Highgear Altis. *It also does'nt flicker in "Compass mode"* like the Core. I really like that. The light duration is 5 seconds and remains on for 5 seconds past the last push of any button. There is a "normal" mode, "night" mode, and "off" mode. The Night mode activates the light with any button push. "Normal" mode is one button specific.

*The ALARM* has 3 independent alarms that can be set for 24hr use or can be assigned a particular month day and time. This is great if you want to set a alarm 2 weeks from now for a appointment.
The light goes off when the alarm is sounding. *The alarm volume is loud*. At least louder than the Core. It uses a single tone and can be heard across the room. The back light is also activated.
There is also a "*REMINDER*" chime that can be set to go off ever 5 seconds or up to 59 minutes 59seconds. I use this feature as a countdown timer. I love this feature more than a traditional count down timer. Last night I was grilling some steaks. I set the "Reminder" to go off every 6 minutes when I had to flip the steaks over on the grill.:roll:
With a CDT I would have to reset the CDT every flip.
The alarm can be set to be a ½ hour or 1 hour chime as well. The Reminder alarm works indefinitely until you turn it off.
The *CHRONO* has a lot of precise timing options and features. It is designed for the cross sport competitor. It combines a altimeter log/graph with every timing.
Log recordings can be set for every 10 seconds or every 60 seconds.

*Personal observation:*
The X6M feels more like a professional model ABC compared to a more consumer like Core. The X6M does cost more but it feels like it and its reliability make it worth the extra money IMO. 
I am sure there are some features I am forgetting, but to sum up, the* X6M Black Collection*...It is a rock solid construction with superior build and fit n finish.
It combines the build quality and reliability of the Observer with the display and user interface of the Core with a few exclusive features only found on the X6 models. *No excuses for this ABC, It acts like a top-of-the-line ABC because it is. If your looking for the Bentley of ABC watches, you found it.*


*







*



























*Technical Data*
*General*
• Operating temperature -15 ̊C to +50 ̊C/+5̊F to +120̊F.
• Storage temperature -30 ̊C to +60 ̊C/-22̊F to +140̊F.
• Weight 54 g
• Water-resistant 100 m/330 ft (according to ISO 2281)
• Mineral crystal glass
• User-replaceable battery CR2032
• PC interface with serial connector
• Extension strap (accessory)
*Altimeter*
• Display range -500 m to 9000 m / -1600 ft to 29500 ft
• Resolution 1 m / 3 ft
*Barometer*
• Display range 300 to 11 00 hPa / 8.90 to 32.40 inHg
• Resolution 1 hPa / 0.05 inHg
*Thermometer*
• Display range -20̊C to 60̊C / -5̊F to 140̊F
• Resolution 1̊C / 1̊F
*Compass*
• Resolution 1 
_
Suunto sent me this information regarding the *Reminder alarm*.....
_"In certain modes the Reminder feature will continue forever, but in others it is linked to a power saving feature. _

_If the X6 is left in baro or alti modes for example, the Reminder alarm will continue until the battery is too low to sound the alarm, but in time mode the Reminder alarm is linked to the seconds timeout feature, so when the seconds disappear from time mode the Reminder will be deactivated." _*This information is not in the X6 manual.* 

*Update on the X6M "Black Collection"*. The watch has performed better than expected. I synced the X6M with a atomic clock when I received it and so far it is still in perfect sync. Amazing it is + - 0 seconds so far in 2 months time. The reminder timer is designed to work in the "hiking", "weather" or "Compass" mode. If you set the reminder alarm and go into the "time" mode, the alarm will only sound once or twice and then go into a energy saving mode and will not sound(_this is not in the manual. A Suunto tech had to check into this for me_). In the "weather" "Compass" and "hiking" mode the alarm will sound indefinitely until the battery is worn out. This is no big issue because the "hiking", "weather" and "Compass" mode both have the option to display the time. After thinking about this logic, I realized this is a good feature. When you are in "Hiking","Compass" or "weather" mode you are in a specialized task mode and the reminder alarm may be a very important feature for taking readings at a set time of intervals. This is why in those modes the reminder alarm should never go into a energy saving mode. Only in the "time" mode does the watch go into a energy saving mode to conserve battery life. Very intuitive thinking.
_________________


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

Stunning absolutely stunning!

I agree it is one class above the Core, but then again the X6M was launched as a professional top model while the Core is not, so nothing strange about that.

I never knew it looked so darn good. The stock photos do not show its true beauty!:-!

What did you pay for yours?

Also could you measure yours so that we could add its precise measurments in the sticky Size thread?


----------



## qdmbucks (Jan 6, 2009)

Will the X6M band fit a Core?

Matt


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

No. The black SS strap fits the Observer and X6M only. The black ss strap are almost imposable to get except through Suunto. You can find the silver SS Observer strap around for about $100.00
On a side note: I find the SS band is very comfortable.


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Yeah, I agree with Joakim... I think its a whole different level.


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

I found mine for about $365.00 on line from a dealer. Not bad for a $550.00 msrp. The X6M is the best kept Suunto secret.


----------



## withthesword (Apr 16, 2008)

the only thing stopping me from getting this is the shine. but who knows, i might cave, get it, and have it professionally brushed haha

great review. really makes me want to get one


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

The X6M "Black Collection" has a polished stainless under the black ion coating. Think "black pearl" It looks like a 1971 model 29 44mag Smith & Wesson gun bluing. Check out a "Dirty Harry" movie and you will see the exact gloss of black the X6M has. Its not so shinny I couldnt take it hunting.

The Observer "Black Collection" has a non polished flat black look.


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Man that is one awesome watch... May I copy the post into the REVIEWS page?


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

Sure Jeff, but I may have already beat you to it.:-!

On a side note: You know you do need to buy this watch dont you, Jeff?


----------



## anto1980 (Jun 9, 2008)

Very wonderful thread!!!!:-!


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Ah very good... if its in there then cool. I usually try to move them for folks who may not know how to. I should have known you would know where to put it! 

Hmmm what to do to buy one? Sell a kidney? 

I need one... LOL but then again, I only need one kidney right?


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

Everyone will see your new shinny X6M and no one will ever see you kidney. Priorities man!:think:


----------



## qdmbucks (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for answering my question on the band.

Matt:thanks


----------



## divotvorca (Mar 13, 2009)

maybe a dumb question...but is somewhere an manual how to fit the strap at correct length? or any video...


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

There was a insert in my box on how to measure and cut/adjust the strap.
My advise is go slow and cut one, test fit, etc.. Thats what I did. Its a $100.00 mistake if you cut too much.
Always plan on adjusting the strap a bit large and using the buckle smallest adjustment. That way if you gain weight you can adjust the pins at the buckle out on each side of the buckle.


----------



## gus (Nov 25, 2007)

Rat Bastard is about all I can say. I was all excited about my new T6c until you ruined it with this! 

As you know I have the all black observer, the finish really is much better in person. The pictures dont do it justice.

You can sell it to me when you get bored with it!


----------



## rt19 (Jun 8, 2008)

As usual, a great review! Thanks!


----------



## divotvorca (Mar 13, 2009)

OK...I will do it as you say...
Is the "Datasnake" also included in the box?


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Wow! That's very cool indeed. And nice review. Well done..:-!


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

Data snake and software is in the box. 
I just got back from taking my Harley out for its first post winter/ spring ride (80deg in central Pab-)). I took the X6M along to do a test to see if the rushing air effects the readings. It showed another flawless reading. The X6M came back to the exact altitude it left on. I am amazed. The only fly in the ointment is my riding gloves push the button on the watch. I left the gloves home for this ride. I will figure something out.
One note; The Black chrome look of the X6M goes perfectly with a Chromed out custom Harley. Too b-).


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Moderator Rule:

STOP WITH THE PICTURES... LOL, that thing is haunting me!

What a nice watch!


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

Jeff_C said:


> Moderator Rule:
> 
> STOP WITH THE PICTURES... LOL, that thing is haunting me!
> 
> What a nice watch!


Yes I agree with you on that one!:-d

I think Mystro made a big breaktrough for this model, it was mostly unknown beauty kind of like Cinderella in the fairy tales hehe:-d:-d

I also now have this one in my mind...o|o|o|

I wonder how come it was so unknown, how come Suunto failed so miserably in marketing such a great model?:think:


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Ive been trying to get one for a long time... they so rarely come up used... or when they do I dont have any $$.

I saw one on Craigs list in the ATL area not long ago. But the guy wanted almost MSRP for a used watch. 

I want a T6 too... But I guess I should REALLY say I want one of all of them! LOL


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

From what I can tell from my research of the X6 family, It has always been their Flag-ship ABC model. They have made a few versions of it shifting it to the hard cord cross sport trainer line of watches with the X6hr (plastic case) X6hr SS (stainless steel case) and X6hrT (titanium case). The professional climber/explorer watches are X6 and X6M both stainless steel. They spent more money on the watch itself and less on hype and advertisement like other Suunto models.:roll: This is the "Made in Finland" top-of-the-line watch you would expect from a name like Suunto. With Suuntos reputation, I knew they had to make a better watch than the Core. No professional guide or climber in their right mind would put up with the constant break downs of the Core. Could you imagine spending thousand of dollars and all the planning to climb in Nepal and have your watch go down.o| At this point with all the bad information and history of the Core what pro would ever trust it? Fixed or not the damage is done to its reputation. For Suunto to have such a high reputation there had to be a true professional grade abc watch. I dont see Suunto messing with the X6 any time soon. _*I would bet money that this new mystery watch from Suunto is being rushed to market to save Suunto's black eye it received from the Core.*_


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Not to say I told you so... but.

Concerning the Core and the rest of the Suunto line, I have been saying this all along. I always really wanted (and still do) that plastic X6hr! IMHO the rest of the line up is TOP NOTCH and hasn't had 1/4 of the issues of the Core. Look at all the Vectors out there that have been around for 5-10 years. The observer has been out there a long time as well!

Lets hope this new watch ISNT being rushed to market. PERSONALLY I think thats what happened with the Core. 

Your observation about the Cores performance is why I stopped recommending it. 

And, that's why I say, for a 5 hour ride, the core is a great tool for me... but if I were going trekking in Nepal, I would likely grab my Observer or a Vector.


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

Mystro said:


> From what I can tell from my research of the X6 family, It has always been their Flag-ship ABC model. They have made a few versions of it shifting it to the hard cord cross sport trainer line of watches with the X6hr (plastic case) X6hr SS (stainless steel case) and X6hrT (titanium case). The professional climber/explorer watches are X6 and X6M both stainless steel. They spent more money on the watch itself and less on hype and advertisement like other Suunto models.:roll: This is the "Made in Finland" top-of-the-line watch you would expect from a name like Suunto. With Suuntos reputation, I knew they had to make a better watch than the Core. No professional guide or climber in their right mind would put up with the constant break downs of the Core. Could you imagine spending thousand of dollars and all the planning to climb in Nepal and have your watch go down.o| At this point with all the bad information and history of the Core what pro would ever trust it? Fixed or not the damage is done to its reputation. For Suunto to have such a high reputation there had to be a true professional grade abc watch. I dont see Suunto messing with the X6 any time soon. _*I would bet money that this new mystery watch from Suunto is being rushed to market to save Suunto's black eye it received from the Core.*_


Yes but dont forget the X10 that one is also top of the Line!:-d:-!

Cant wait to see what the new Mystery watch is!:-!:-!


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

For me thats where the X6M came in. I wanted the dot-matrix screen and slick weather and altitude graphs like the Core. Reliability is THE most important factor of all. Had I found the X6M first I would have never bought the Core.


----------



## MagnumIP (Aug 15, 2007)

Mystro said:


> The only fly in the ointment is my riding gloves push the button on the watch.


The 6-series watches have a button lock press 'enter' then 'start' to activate :-!


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

I tried the button lock but the problem is the glove pushes the middle button and the the watch reads "To unlock press start".:roll:


----------



## Dalke (Feb 6, 2008)

Mystro said:


> *Suunto X6M Black Collection review.*
> For the purpose of this review I will be using the Suunto Core as a reference since most are familiar with it. Let me say, I love my "All Black Core" and I am not trying to belittle it. It is what it is.
> 
> 
> ...


Great review of the Suunto X6M Black or stealth model. I also own one and agree with your review. It is a great looking watch that works perfect every time. The negative display is easier to see than the negative Observer or Core display. You can also change the watchband to the standard X6M or Observer watchband. There are great deals on this same watch on ebay.


----------



## stobbart (Mar 11, 2009)

is there anywhere that suunto states the technology in the X6 is superior to that of the core?


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

One thing that I have started to think about when seeing the layout of the compass is this:

The first thing that layout made me think of was liquid filled sphere boat compasses or dive compasses that you look at from the sides and that are tilt compensated.

The old Suunto X9 first generation apparently also had a 3D compass with tilt compensation, later models did not.

So the question is then this is this Suunto X6 Tilt compensated?

Mystro cant you test this:

Enter compass mode and make sure that it is calibrated and has the correct declination set.

Then hold it with both your hands and tilt it down and up but still make sure it is facing the same direction so have a steady hand, and then see if it is sensitive to that, does it change bearing easily?

If it can hold a bearing it means it has one of those more advanced 3D Tilt compensated compasses that is so rare.

The Core and X10 do not have it...


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

_"is there anywhere that suunto states the technology in the X6 is superior to that of the core?"_

Suunto will not state that either of the watches are superior to each other. They would never need to claim that.

That said, I was talking to the Suunto rep about a model exchange with my Core because of the issues._ He stated that the X6 is their best ABC watch and is a much better watch than the Core._ I asked why, _He said the x6 has been made in one form or another for 10 years and they hardly ever have any issues with any of them. _

So far my testing has proved it to be slightly more accurate than my Core in altitude mode. In time mode my Core will lose 1 second a day. My X6 is still in perfect sync with the atomic clock.

The Core is a good ABC as long as it is fixed. The X6M is a more technical professional model ABC than the Core.

*I tested the Compass to see if it is tilt compensated and I don't believe it is. It isn't that sensitive to tilt as other ABC watches I own.*


----------



## MagnumIP (Aug 15, 2007)

Joakim Agren said:


> So the question is then this is this Suunto X6 Tilt compensated?


The older versions of the X6 series are tilt compensated, the newer verisons are not. :-!


----------



## moykky (Jan 25, 2009)

Very nice indeed! I've had fantasies about replacing my Vector with X6M but now that I have All Alu Core coming at my way those fantasies can wait.


----------



## rweddy1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Damm you! 
I was all ready to pull the trigger on a all black core, then you put out this! ; ) 
Great Review, I have been looking for an upgrade for my nearly 10 year old Advisor.
One question does the X6 have the depth function of the Core?
Where did you find this online for $350?


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

The X6 doesn't have a debth meter but it is has a higher water resistant rating than the Core.
Save your self a lot of headaches and buy the X6M.o| I own both watches and I can honestly say the X6M is a pro grade ABC. Even if the Core didn't have its earlier issues, the X6M is a much better ABC than the Core. For good prices check Amazon.


----------



## rweddy1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Yes my Advizor has been perfect not a single issue in 10 years. 
I would like the HR monitor feature, is there any other feature differences between the X6M & the X6HRM?
Also is it possible to use an X6M type band on the X6HRM? Will a Observer band fix on the X6HRM?

Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

The straps of the X6 and Observer are interchangeable.
If you want a heart monitor then the X6HR is what you want. The only difference I can tell between the two are:
The X6M has a "Interval reminder" the X6HR has a "Interval trainer". They are the same except color and options. Negative display (black) is only on the X6M "Black Collection" and it does not have a hr. 
There is even a more affordable plastic X6HR.

X6M "Black Collection" no HR









X6MHR plastic








X6HR steel









X6HR Titanium


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

I want a plastic X6HR... mmmmmmm yummy Suunto goodness!


----------



## rweddy1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Perfect that is what I found out also from Suunto, btw Suunto is having a sale for the X6HRM for on $299 no tax, free shipping. 

Now I just need to find a good band, any other bands fit besides the $100 Suunto?


----------



## withthesword (Apr 16, 2008)

i wouldn't mind a regular everyday x6m. it looks like a superb tool


----------



## clonetrooper (May 6, 2009)

Hey Mystro

Great review |>|>|>:thanks...that watch is really something special...and like most of the others, I envy you:-!
Do you have already experienced any scratches..especially on the wristband? Sometimes these coated watches are kinda sensitive...but then again we are talking here about a real Suunto;-)

cheers...


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks. The X6M is still mint condition. I dont have a mark on it yet. If it does get a major scratch then I was going to use a bluing touch up pen than is used on blued firearms. It looks like it would be a perfect match. I would think a black sharpie would work in a pinch.


----------



## clonetrooper (May 6, 2009)

Thanks. I'm just observing one on ebay....its on for 299€ (approx 400$). If the price is not getting up to much it might be mine soon. Otherwise I'll wait and wear just another Suunto in the meantime...


----------



## clonetrooper (May 6, 2009)

Hi...just bought the watch and I'm now waiting for its delivery:-!
But if got a question that you can answer...on all the pics the numbers on the screen look somewhat greenish..but when I look at the comparison shots with your Core...the display look greenish too and I know its not! So..X9M display greenish or not??

:thanks in advance

cheers...


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

The colour of the screen is just the way the flash and angle of the camera. Both watches can look green,yellow,blue depending on the angle and flash.


----------



## clonetrooper (May 6, 2009)

On the official website...the black X6M looks greenish too....
Thanks again for yopur great review..its really awesome..Suunto should thank you ;-)

cheers...


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

COMMISSION!!! COMMISSION!!!

Mystro will take his payment in watches! LOL


----------



## clonetrooper (May 6, 2009)

They should let him test the new watch...that would be fair and we would get another great review..


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

I would love to put the new Suunto through its paces. :-!:-!


----------



## Ditch (Jul 15, 2008)

They really need to put out the HR version of this! I have the X6hr already (which I absolutely love) but the black just really makes the watch.


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

I always wondered if the "M" in X6M stood for military? Which is really code for "all black watch".


----------



## ModestGP (Jul 15, 2008)

Really nice review. I had my Suunto X6 for about 8 years and no problem at all!!


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Love the color on that one!


----------



## rt19 (Jun 8, 2008)

So the Core has a few neat features that the X6 lacks:
- sunrise/sunset time
- regular CDT
- depth meter
- underwater buttons

But the X6 crushes in every other possible way. Good to know. It's too bad that both watches lack altimeter presets, though. That feature has become a favorite of mine on my Altis to the point that it's almost a must have for me now. What am I saying, it's a good thing the X6 doesn't have presets since I certainly don't need another ABC watch.


----------



## MAP (Apr 16, 2009)

MagnumIP said:


> The older versions of the X6 series are tilt compensated, the newer verisons are not. :-!


Apologies... So we are saying the X6m does not have a 3D compass with tilt compensation?

Now that I know I won't be getting one of the new Elementum watches the X6m is firmly back on my wish-list.

I'd dearly love to know for confirmation if or if not the X6m had a 'tilt' facility.
If it's no longer there... why did Suunto remove it??

_*EDITED:*_
I knew there was something else I wanted to ask.....
Mystro (or anyone else who has the X6m:-
I love the Core's graph for showing Altitude in the Log Book.
Question.. Does the X6m have a similar function?
If so could some kind sole expand on:-
a). How it functions.
b). What it looks like.
c). Any other info that is better than the Core.

Thanks Guys in advance.


----------



## rweddy1 (Apr 14, 2008)

I am getting my new X6M, on Saturday so I will let you know. 
I got it a few weeks back but it is an anniversary gift so she won't let me play with it yet ; ) But they were on sale on Suunto web site for $299 btw.


----------



## MagnumIP (Aug 15, 2007)

The X6 series used to have a tilt sensor. The tilt sensor was used to detect when the watch was being held level enough to use the compass. Once level enough the compass reading would become *BOLD*. So in effect the tilt sensor performed the same function as the bubble on the Vector. The tilt sensor on the Elementum and new diving products is combined with an algorithm which means that readings are still accurate if the watch is held upto 45 degrees from level.:-!


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

And I can confirm that... Its cool to turn the Ventus up on an angle and still get clean compass readings... very well done!


----------



## MAP (Apr 16, 2009)

rweddy1 said:


> I am getting my new X6M, on Saturday so I will let you know.
> I got it a few weeks back but it is an anniversary gift so she won't let me play with it yet ; ) But they were on sale on Suunto web site for $299 btw.


Thanks rweddy1.
If you can let me know about the Altitude Graph I mentioned that would be great.



MagnumIP said:


> The X6 series used to have a tilt sensor. The tilt sensor was used to detect when the watch was being held level enough to use the compass. Once level enough the compass reading would become *BOLD*. So in effect the tilt sensor performed the same function as the bubble on the Vector. The tilt sensor on the Elementum and new diving products is combined with an algorithm which means that readings are still accurate if the watch is held upto 45 degrees from level.:-!


I was so hoping the X6m had a Tilt Sensor. My military watches had it and I was so disappointed the Core did not have it...
But it dodn't stop me buying the Core and as such I'm hoping it won't stop me buying the X6m.

Although not having it on both watches will be a bit of a let down.:-(


----------



## MAP (Apr 16, 2009)

As recommended by Mystro, I downloaded the X6m User Guide.
Not the best of guides I have read and interestingly I couldn't find any mention of the wordings _'Clinometer'_ or _'Slope Angle'_, as the X6m has a Clinometer with Slope Angle measured in Degrees or Percentage.

Anyone care to expand on the Clinometer with this watch?


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

MAP said:


> As recommended by Mystro, I downloaded the X6m User Guide.
> Not the best of guides I have read and interestingly I couldn't find any mention of the wordings _'Clinometer'_ or _'Slope Angle'_, as the X6m has a Clinometer with Slope Angle measured in Degrees or Percentage.
> 
> Anyone care to expand on the Clinometer with this watch?


There is no mention of a clinometer in the X6 user manual.

To my knowledge no ABC watch has such a function!


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Some of their compasses do!


----------



## MAP (Apr 16, 2009)

Joakim Agren said:


> There is no mention of a clinometer in the X6 user manual.
> 
> To my knowledge no ABC watch has such a function!


That's what I said.. for some strange reason, there is no mention of Clinometer in the manual.

Do a Google search _'Suunto X6m Clinometer'_ and you will find quite a few sites mentioning the X6m does have a Clinometer.

_*Edited:*_
Whilst I await to hear on the _'Clinometer'_ query, I have another question...
Back to one of my earlier questions asking if the X6m can display a Graph of Altitude, Mystro informed me it can.
Rather than trouble him again I'd like to amplify on this and ask those who have the X6m ~ can the graph be displayed whilst you are walking...... or do you have to wait until you finish walking as in with the Core?

Thanks guys....


----------



## MAP (Apr 16, 2009)

MAP said:


> That's what I said.. for some strange reason, there is no mention of Clinometer in the manual.
> 
> Do a Google search _'Suunto X6m Clinometer'_ and you will find quite a few sites mentioning the X6m does have a Clinometer.
> 
> ...


----------



## MagnumIP (Aug 15, 2007)

The tilt sensor is required for the clinometer/slope feature. Since the tilt sensor was removed some time ago that means that all newer X6 watches do not have the clinometer/slope feature. Only older versions of the X6 watches which have a tilt sensor and clinometer/slope feature.


----------



## MAP (Apr 16, 2009)

MagnumIP said:


> The tilt sensor is required for the clinometer/slope feature. Since the tilt sensor was removed some time ago that means that all newer X6 watches do not have the clinometer/slope feature. Only older versions of the X6 watches which have a tilt sensor and clinometer/slope feature.


Many thanks MagnumIP.
Such a shame as I could have found an immense use for it sailing.


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

How does one use a clinometer for sailing?


----------



## divotvorca (Mar 13, 2009)

extremly hard :-d:-d


----------



## MAP (Apr 16, 2009)

Jeff_C said:


> How does one use a clinometer for sailing?


Sorry.... I didn't make that clear enough.
For sailing I was referring to the 3D Tilt sensor mechanism in the compass.
I was hoping it would have been like the Elementum and new diving products which give accurate readings even when the watch is held at 45%.


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Ah, got it... my bad!!!


----------



## MAP (Apr 16, 2009)

Ahhhh..... It arrived safely by courier this morning and boy am I impressed.

Everything you said about it Mystro is correct.
THIS* IS* the COMPLETE watch...


----------



## MAP (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: X6M "Black Collection" ...The Strap.*

A point to note for anyone considering purchasing the X6m.
The strap is not designed for those with very large wrists.
Mine are what you would consider around average at 7¾".
For this when I came to cutting the strap I only needed to take off a slight amount _(in my case 2 lugs)_.

When it comes to putting the watch on your wrists, bear in mind the strap is a clasp mechanism. 
As such with the clasp open it still remains fastened together so when you cut the strap bear in mind not only must the strap fit your wrist but you have to be able to wriggle it past your fingers & thumb first.

After cutting I did find although the watch now fits my wrists perfectly, it is however a bugger and a half trying to get it past my fingers & thumb.
There is very little play when the watch strap is open.


----------



## MagnumIP (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: X6M "Black Collection" ...The Strap.*



MAP said:


> it is however a bugger and a half trying to get it past my fingers & thumb.
> There is very little play when the watch strap is open.


Are you sure you are opening the clasp from both sides? There should be around 7.5cm extra when fully opened :think:


----------



## MAP (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: X6M "Black Collection" ...The Strap.*



MagnumIP said:


> Are you sure you are opening the clasp from both sides? There should be around 7.5cm extra when fully opened :think:


I can only see one part to open the clasp.
You click on the retaining springs on the main clasp and it opens the clasp up..

Where exactly is the _'other side'_??


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: X6M "Black Collection" ...The Strap.*

My Observer has a "double" clasp. Often called a butterfly clasp. I cant get to my pictures right now, but I am wondering if yours is the same style. If this has not been resolved by the time I get home, I will post up a pic.


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: X6M "Black Collection" ...The Strap.*

Its the same butterfly clasp design. He is'nt opening both sides. I only need to open one side and I can just wiggle it over my hand. If I open both sides then there is almost enough room to pull it over a winter glove.

Take the watch off and open up the clasp by using the side release tabs. Once open, use your finger nail to open up the left hand side of the clasp. It will unfold like the other side.


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: X6M "Black Collection" ...The Strap.*



MAP said:


> A point to note for anyone considering purchasing the X6m.
> The strap is not designed for those with very large wrists.
> Mine are what you would consider around average at 7¾".
> For this when I came to cutting the strap I only needed to take off a slight amount _(in my case 2 lugs)_.
> ...


The average male wrist size is 7" so at 7.75" yours are quite abit above average, at 8" I would say is counted as very large wrists.


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: X6M "Black Collection" ...The Strap.*

Somewhere on here is a shot of mine after I installed it with both sides "deployed" that may help out.


----------



## MAP (Apr 16, 2009)

I'll see if I can find it later Jeff... very busy at the mo.

Thanks Mystro.... but it does not seem to want to budge. Looks like a bit of small force needs applying. 
I'll wait first to see if I can find Jeff's pic.

Joakim Agren, maybe I should book myself into a zoo.... I thought my hands were of average size.

Thanks Guys for your assistance.... Got to say it's bugging me at the mo.


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

I think you can only display the graph when you are finished. The Highgear Altis/Altiforce are the only watches that display real time altitude graph that I know.


----------



## MagnumIP (Aug 15, 2007)

MAP said:


> but it does not seem to want to budge.


Try pulling it the oposite way - stick your arm in front of you with your palm towards your face. Open the clasp then stick out your index finger. Insert it between the highest part of the clasp and the rubber part of the strap then pull the clasp towards you. ;-)


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Here we go... perhaps this will help...


----------



## MAP (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks guys..... but absolutely no joy. :think:
I'm afraid if I insert any further pressure the clasp will break.


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Can you get a picture later?


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Oh and try pushing the pushers at the same time??


----------



## MAP (Apr 16, 2009)

Done it.....

What I did was first remove the clasp from the strap and placed it under a microscope.
At first I could not see the second clasp that is used to undo this smaller part of the clasp.
THEN..... there it was, under a large amount of paint.
I then carefully removed the access paint but found it still would not budge.

Now I'm no small guy and would not easily be beat in an arm-wrestle but the smaller clasp was not going to budge.

So I thought... well if it breaks I'll send it back as a faulty clasp mechanism.
Placing my thumb under the clasp a pushed until my thumb hurt like hell then all of a sudden there was a load click noise and it came free.

All the black paint on this smaller clasp had come off but when the clasp is closed you don't see it.

I then closed/opened/closed/opened it several times ~ each time I had to use the same amount of force.... The small part sticking up which holds the smaller end of the clasp would seem to be bent too tight to the clasp.
Tomorrow I'm going to file it down a little and see if I can loosen it up a bit.

Thanks once again guys for your help.... It really is appreciated.









btw... Jeff; when you mentioned try pushing the pushers at the same time; if you meant the two on the main clasp, they are on the other end.... I hope I've done this correctly!!


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

I knew something had to be wrong. Mine sticks but not too hard I cant open it up. If you want to color the inside of the clasp, use a black sharpie marker. It works well. I think during manufacturing, that one side was left close when it was ion painted.


----------



## MAP (Apr 16, 2009)

Mystro said:


> I think during manufacturing, that one side was left close when it was ion painted.


That would make perfect sense.


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

*Update on the X6M "Black Collection"*. The watch has performed better than expected. I synced the X6M with a atomic clock when I received it and so far it is still in perfect sync. Amazing it is + - 0 seconds so far in 2 months time. The black ion finish i very hard with no scratches or dings. Still looks new.
The reminder timer is designed to work in the "hiking", "weather" or "Compass" mode. If you set the reminder alarm and go into the "time" mode, the alarm will only sound once or twice and then go into a energy saving mode and will not sound(_this is not in the manual. A Suunto tech had to check into this for me_). In the "weather" "Compass" and "hiking" mode the alarm will sound indefinitely until the battery is worn out. This is no big issue because the "hiking", "weather" and "Compass" mode both have the option to display the time. After thinking about this logic, I realized this is a good feature. When you are in "Hiking","Compass" or "weather" mode you are in a specialized task mode and the reminder alarm may be a very important feature for taking readings at a set time of intervals. This is why in those modes the reminder alarm should never go into a energy saving mode. Only in the "time" mode does the watch go into a energy saving mode to conserve battery life. Very intuitive thinking.


----------



## peko (Jun 17, 2009)

Hello,
How can I do my X6M into sleeping mode?
Thank you


----------



## Newton (Feb 18, 2006)

My X6M just arrived and I have to say this thing is beyond cool. The compass is a work of art. Will not go on and on as Mystro has done such a magnificent job of reviewing this piece. 

You just have to see if for yourself, its like a Suunto in a tux.

Thanks Mystro for your great reviews. The X6M is a keeper.

btw, I picked this up new in the box for $335.00 shipped from Tate Defense which I thought was a hell of a deal.


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

Tate has killer deals. I figured you would like it. You hit the nail on the head. The X6M is a step up on the cool factor. It looks like a James Bond watch. Post some pics in a new topic/thread...I feel like I am the only one representing the (Black Collection) around here.


----------



## daciaFELIX (Aug 3, 2009)

Greetings, "Maestro"...

X6m black- made another victim. Crushed and burned, that is. If i could just have enough time to stare at it...

How did u manage to have the baro-graph on the second row? See pics in your review, next to the Core.

thank you, in advance.


----------



## MAP (Apr 16, 2009)

daciaFELIX said:


> How did u manage to have the baro-graph on the second row? See pics in your review, next to the Core.
> 
> thank you, in advance.


It is a stored memory function.
First select 'Memory' and then press the Right Upper pusher four times.

Mike


----------



## daciaFELIX (Aug 3, 2009)

Got it, sir...:-! MAP.

Where did you find this info?


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

Beat me to it.:-!

Barometer memory Log:









Barometer 6 hour trend graph:


----------



## daciaFELIX (Aug 3, 2009)

a-ha!
Thank you.
Doesn't stay fixed too long, though. It jumps back to regular baro setting.
Also, is there any setting for an hourly chime sound?


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

No hourly chime but you could use your reminder timer in the chrono section.You would want to set it to 59:59 and then leave the watch in Altimeter, Barometer or Chrono screen. If you go back to the time mode, the reminder timer turns off the chime for a battery saving feature. Alti, Baro, or Chrono mode, the alarm will sound indefinitely. This info is not in the manual and I had to hammer Suunto Tech for a explanation why the reminder timer automatically turns off the alarm in the time mode. Only their advanced tech's knew anything about it.


----------



## daciaFELIX (Aug 3, 2009)

By now I'm already familiar with all your posts. Hence, I know about the inside leak of information.b-)

Underside buckle has such a mirror efect that one can use it for shaving while out in the wild. Just a thought.

Anyway, keep up the good work.


----------



## ghernb (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi, new here and a new X6M owner. I blame Mystro and those high quality pictures. Love the watch and lots of good info on here. Thanks everyone.

Quick question - I tried the Core contrast adjustment procedure on my X6M and I get nothing. Am I doing it incorrectly or is there another procedure for the X6's.

Thanks


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

I dont have the X6... yet. But it likely doesnt have the exact functionality as the Core (different "operating system"). It may have contrast adjustment... but likely not the same way.


Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

Congrats on the new Suunto,
I do not know if the X6M has a contrast adjustment. Mine did'nt need it. You will have to call Suunto about that.


----------



## ghernb (Aug 4, 2009)

The word from our Finnish friends is "Ei" (No).

On the plus side, I now know how to pronounce Suunto (soon-toe)


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

is the software Mac compatible yet. The Snake connect, is it USB or serial?
Great review BTW.
I have an X6HR and it is ALL black matte, and its a precise instrument for everything you mentioned PLUS it does heart rate.

Thanks,
Randy


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

I dont know if it is. I know most are using a serial/usb adapter for $4.


----------



## clonetrooper (May 6, 2009)

Software is NOT Mac compatible....somebody at Suunto must have a huge problem with good old Steve....unfortunately!!
I read once that somebody converted the dive manager for Mac...but that doesn't help us...at all!!


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

clonetrooper said:


> Software is NOT Mac compatible....somebody at Suunto must have a huge problem with good old Steve....unfortunately!!
> I read once that somebody converted the dive manager for Mac...but that doesn't help us...at all!!


Nuts, I was hoping the day might come. I have the cheesy serial cable for the software manager, however I've ditched the system and use it standalone...

Thanks,
Randy


----------



## chongnt (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi all,

Newbie reporting in. This thread has been idling for quite some time now and I understand that Suunto has discontinued this product even though this watch is still listed on their website. 

Guess it's time to bring this thread up again as I just bought a LNIB X6M Black from a fellow forummer here in WUS. All thanks to the 'poison' done by Mystro. :-d. You see, the poison is still very much alive. 

Been playing around with the setting over the weekend and the watch is great! The FAQ section on the alti/baro explaination was so helpful. Thanks alot! :thanks.


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

Welcome. Its a great ABC watch. It is built like a tank.


----------



## chongnt (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks guys. Really enjoy having the watch on my wrist. There is scattered rain over here in KL every evening and the weather alarm works like a charm.


----------



## chongnt (Apr 10, 2010)

After playing around with it, I think there are some errors on the user manual. 

1. It states that in Alti mode, there is a "U" sign beside the compass logo. On Baro mode, the "U" sign is beside the weather logo. 
On my watch, the "U" sign only shows when I set it to Baro mode. On Alti mode, no "U" sign at all.

2. It states that the compass bearing will be BOLD when the watch is held level. 
On my watch, the bearing reading does not change to BOLD no matter how the watch is oriented. I guess this only works on earlier model with built-in inclinometer.

3. It states that the memory capacity is show in percentage, "Free...%".
On my watch, changing from interval time of 10s to 60s, the memory capacity shows the time left to record on the free memory.

Not sure if these has been posted earlier. The serial number of my unit starts with 9. Maybe there are some firmware changes on the watch unit that is not updated on the manual. Anyway, this does not affect the functionality of the watch.


----------



## prezYYZ (Aug 3, 2008)

Quick question. Does the X6M have an auto mode like the CORE or do you have to mannualy switch between the ALTI/BARO modes?
Thanks


----------



## chongnt (Apr 10, 2010)

prezYYZ said:


> Quick question. Does the X6M have an auto mode like the CORE or do you have to mannualy switch between the ALTI/BARO modes?
> Thanks


There is no auto mode in X6M. You have to set it manually to either Alti or Baro mode. If I am not mistaken, the only watch from Suunto that have auto mode is Suunto Core.


----------



## chongnt (Apr 10, 2010)

A quick question on the weather alarm. 

From my observation, X6M checks the baro reading every 15 minutes. It checks the current baro reading with the single reading recorded exactly 3 hours ago. If the current reading drops by 4hPa or more compared to the reading 3 hours ago, the weather alarm will went off. 

I don't think the current reading is compared to all the readings recorded within the last 3 hours. Only the reading exactly 3 hours ago is being compared. If there is a sudden drops of pressure within the last 3 hours, the alarm won't go off. Alarm will only goes off exactly 3 hours after the sudden drops of pressure. Is this the way all Suunto watches with weather alarm works?

Sometimes I found the weather alarm to be slower than actual weather condition because of the way the weather alarm works. For my case, I have few instance that weather alarm went off after rain. And it will only goes off 4 times within an hour, ie. at 15, 30, 45 and 00 minutes.

Sorry for my bad english as this is not my first language. Maybe I am asking too much from this watch, or any ABC watch in this aspect.


----------



## m4r10 (Aug 19, 2009)

Does anybody know if there are any differences between the black version and the "regular" one, except the colour of the face?
The model number is SS012201310 and this is the watch:


----------



## chongnt (Apr 10, 2010)

m4r10 said:


> Does anybody know if there are any differences between the black version and the "regular" one, except the colour of the face?
> The model number is SS012201310 and this is the watch:


Both works the same except the look and the wrist band. Here is the product comparison page from Suunto website: http://www.suunto.com/en/Products/Compare/?products=773;737


----------



## m4r10 (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Bubba66 (Dec 16, 2008)

Anyone know if the X6M will fit me my wrist is large... 8 3/4"- 9"

Or Can I get a band that will fit if the black stainless steel won't fit me?

Thanks
Bubba


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Bubba!


----------



## Bubba66 (Dec 16, 2008)

Jeff_C said:


> Welcome to the forum Bubba!


Thanks Jeff


----------



## ejunge (Mar 15, 2008)

Bubba66 said:


> Anyone know if the X6M will fit me my wrist is large... 8 3/4"- 9"
> 
> Or Can I get a band that will fit if the black stainless steel won't fit me?
> 
> ...


I am at 8" and the observer is snug on me, so I would guess that the bracelet on the X6 would be too.

I have the most room on the Xlander mil, the Core Steel, and the Elementum on the black rubber strap.

The observer, the fabric strap on the Xlander, and the X10 (without the strap extension are all snug)


----------



## Bubba66 (Dec 16, 2008)

ejunge said:


> I am at 8" and the observer is snug on me, so I would guess that the bracelet on the X6 would be too.
> 
> I have the most room on the Xlander mil, the Core Steel, and the Elementum on the black rubber strap.
> 
> The observer, the fabric strap on the Xlander, and the X10 (without the strap extension are all snug)


That sucks.....I really like the X6M..... anyone got any ideas..... will a strap extension work with the X6M?

Thanks
Bubba


----------



## ejunge (Mar 15, 2008)

the metal bracelet is most likely out, but the poly strap might work..


Go to an authorized retailler who has one and try it on...


----------



## Bubba66 (Dec 16, 2008)

ejunge said:


> the metal bracelet is most likely out, but the poly strap might work..
> 
> Go to an authorized retailler who has one and try it on...


Thanks.....I'll have to do that.

Thanks again
Bubba


----------

